# Jesse Owens State Park



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Looks like Kasich announced in the state of the state address last night that the State of Ohio is purchasing a large portion of the AEP recreation land, will name the park after Jesse Owens(which is awesome in my mind). I have spent a lot of time out there over the past few summers and I hope that the public access will stay the same. Hopefully the purchase will add some funds to increase ODNR patrols out there.

Has anyone heard of any proposed changes that will occur due to the purchase?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Have not heard exact plans but did see the story and am thrilled any time a Buckeye Great gets their due. I would encourage any not familiar with all things Jesse Owens get online and learn, he was a great and humble man who faced many obstacles and persevered. Nothing but respect for this great buckeye!

On a side note, I ran track back in the day and a was previledged to see Todd Bell of Middletown (played football at OSU) break Jesse Owens high school long jump record and see Jeff (JJ) Walker of Akron North tie Jesse Owens 100 yard dash record at 9.4 in the 70’s. Jesse was decades ahead of his time in multiple events and what he did in the Berlin Olympics just prior to WWII is truely legendary.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Are you talking about the recreation land down around Cumberland/Cambridge Area? If so, do you know what part the state bought? I haven't fished it in a handful of years but fished it a million times when I was younger. My dad grew up in Cumberland and have relatives that live all around that area. My dad still has one of the old maps that some of the ponds aren't even on - on the new maps.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I just looked it up

COSHOCTON, Ohio — Approximately 2,596 acres of largely undeveloped Ohio land owned by AEP’s Ohio Franklin Realty, LLC, will be offered at auction Saturday, August 12. The land, located in Coshocton County, will be offered in 28 tracts ranging from 7 to 358 acres.

AEP originally purchased the land for mining purposes and no longer needs the land for company operations. The land includes areas with mixed hardwoods, pines, and ponds

Bidders may make offers on any combination of tracts as well as the entirety.

Schrader Real Estate and Auction Company, in cooperation with Murray Wise Associates, will manage the auction. There is one inspection date: Tuesday, July 25, from 4-7 p.m. at the Otsego United Methodist Church, located on State Route 93, approximately one mile south of Tract 27. At that time, potential buyers can talk with an auction representative with questions about the properties and the bidding process.

The auction begins at 9 a.m. Saturday, August 12, at the pavillion at Coshocton Lake Park, 23253 State Route 83 North, Coshocton, Ohio, 43812. Online bidding is available by prior arrangement.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Auctions what a joke. The one a couple of years had a land/realtor swoop in at the last minute and bought the whole lot for one price. Many people had their dreams dashed. I laugh when I drive by some bowling ally tracts they still have for sale.


----------



## lCAngler (Jan 14, 2017)

SConner said:


> Have not heard exact plans but did see the story and am thrilled any time a Buckeye Great gets their due. I would encourage any not familiar with all things Jesse Owens get online and learn, he was a great and humble man who faced many obstacles and persevered. Nothing but respect for this great buckeye!
> 
> On a side note, I ran track back in the day and a was previledged to see Todd Bell of Middletown (played football at OSU) break Jesse Owens high school long jump record and see Jeff (JJ) Walker of Akron North tie Jesse Owens 100 yard dash record at 9.4 in the 70’s. Jesse was decades ahead of his time in multiple events and what he did in the Berlin Olympics just prior to WWII is truely legendary.


My son attended a wrestling camp at OSU a few years ago. It took place in French Field House, and on the wall was a large listing of OSU's track records. It was truly eerie, looking at all the names and dates, almost all late '90s and early 2000s. But there sat the 100 meter record, from 1936, Jesse Owens. Dude ran a 10.2 hundred in 1936. It's almost hard to believe.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

In 1936 shoes


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

FOSR said:


> In 1936 shoes


on cinder tracks


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

With no starting blocks.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

When he was in school at OSU, the campus-area landlords refused to rent to him because he was Black, so he had to settle for a place on 9th Ave. and hoof it to campus.


----------

